# R35 Bose Amp to buy (or borrow)



## R0B. (Apr 8, 2015)

2009 - 2013 the one that sits under the passenger seat, happy to buy or borrow (obvs pay for the privilege), as not sure that***8217;s what I need yet ***x1f914;


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I have one from a 2012 £175


----------

